# Wing Mirror



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Hello, Where can i obtain a "d" shaped wing mirror mount for a 2003 Hymer 544. I have tried Google and Ebay to no avail also tried many other web sites.Ihave a feeling that they may not be a Fiat product, any help would be appreciated. Thanks Smiler


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

What about Hymer or a Hymer dealer to at least identify it???


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Is it a Merc part /truck / mirror ?


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Is it broken or just loose
mine was blowing back onto the body at high speeds until I found a allenkey andjusting bolt inside the lower hole where the wire goes in.


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*Hymer Wing Mirror*

Silversurfa, because the van is on a Fiat i never thought to try for a merc part will give it a try

Hogan,mirror is loose because the serration on the mirror arm which allow it to be turned against the body have worn away

Thanks to you both


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

I had an insurance claim for a mirror and other bits.
Quote for the mirror from Hymer Uk was £250
Hymer 544L Lhd 2005

Have you tried

Edgehill (Lee)

www.edgehillmotorhomes.co.uk

Hambilton

www.hymerdirect.com

Good Luck

Steve


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi smiler,
dismantle it and file new serrations into it. i've done the same with loose windscreen wiper arms before. use a triangular saw file.

chers
simon


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Try SQS Autofactors 01206 825050 (Alresford, Colchester)

They were very helpful and sorted us out with a mirror for our Merc. I'm sure they could post if they had the right one.

Crissy


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Citroenut,thanks for the advice, having been a Toolmaker for most of my working life i should have made a repair my first priority, but now i find it easer to spend a few bob, maybe its time to get the tools out


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Crisssy, thanks for the phone number will try them in the week


----------

